# Ocean Kayak Big Game Prowler



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm selling my Big Game I've had for about a year. I bought it for around $700 with a few cosmetic problems. It had a hole on the bottom but I melted plastic and covered it up. The side and back strap have been torn off but I have replacement straps. I'm asking for $600 including the pass and seat.

PM me on here if you're interested


----------

